# Camouflage Bible geared to outdoorsmen



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sitting in the blind with the camouflage Bible, the deer can't see you, but God can.

Camouflage Bible geared to outdoorsmen
ERNEST HERNDON - Associated Press

McCOMB, Miss. - Camouflage is usually meant to conceal something, but in the case of "The Outdoorsman's Holy Bible," it's designed to draw attention.

The leather-bound, large-print, New King James version Bible has a camouflage cover. It's a joint effort of Haas Outdoors Inc. in West Point, which produces Mossy Oak camouflage products, and Thomas Nelson Publishers of Nashville.

"It is a tool, only a tool, to use," said Melanie Stokes of Porterville, who came up with the idea along with her husband Doug, a pastor who works for Haas. "We have had more stories that come up that people have picked up this Bible and they never picked up a Bible in their lives."

The Stokeses had the idea for an outdoorsman's Bible when Stokes went to work for Haas two years ago. He broached the concept to owner Toxey Haas, who liked it.

But printing Bibles is a slightly different business than making hunters garb. Mossy Oak needed to team up with a Bible publisher.

"We just started working on it, calling, trying to get publishers, trying to get it lined up," said Melanie. "Nobody had ever even thought of or done this before.

"We kept praying about it and the Lord just opened the door with Nelson."

Meanwhile, Doug put together a team of mostly Mossy Oak employees, who began poring over Scriptures that pertain to the outdoors. Those passages became the basis for a seven-page preface with such subtitles as "Hunters," "Fishermen," "Bow," "Arrow," "Game" and "The Thrill of the Hunt."

"In the following pages we have identified for you some scriptures that talk about hunting, fishing, and the outdoors things we love to spend time doing," says the preface.

"We hope you will take a few moments in a quiet place, a deer stand, camp, fishing pier, your den, or wherever it is you spend time reflecting on the wonders of God's creation, to look at God's Word, the Holy Bible, from an outdoorsman's perspective. As you do, prepare to be drawn into God's presence."

The biblical text is not affected by the new design. Unlike some specialty Bibles, which lace the text with footnotes pertaining to their audience, The Outdoorsman's Bible is standard New King James with nothing highlighted for outdoorsmen.

"We could have chosen it or the King James version," said Melanie. "We really like the New King James. It's put in simpler form. But we're probably going to go back and make some out of the King James also because we've had several folks wanting the King James."

The New King James is a 1979 update of the historic 1611 translation. It modernizes the language just enough to make it comprehensible to modern readers without losing the classic beauty of the King James version.

Notes in the center columns provide cross-references and alternate translations of certain passages.

Thomas Nelson printed 2,500 copies in the first run, which came out in November. A second print run is due out in February. Mossy Oak is in charge of the marketing.

Jan Bullock of The Posey Place gift shop in Brookhaven said the Bibles have been big sellers. She's sold 200-300 since they arrived in November and has fewer than 100 left in the first edition. The Bibles retail for $49.95.

"A lot of mothers bought it for their sons," Bullock said.

That's fitting since Haas puts on summer youth camps.

Some of Bullock's Bibles have an unusual twist: They have a woodsy scent since they're stored next to a supply of pine and cedar soap - just right for camouflaging a hunters scent on the deer stand.

Melanie Stokes said other Outdoorsman's Bibles are planned, including a smaller version and a paperback New Testament.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Huh, that's pretty neat. I've had a woodland camo Bible cover for almost 2 years now, though I rarely take it out in the woods, it's just too big. I normally pack a small mini New Testament in one of my pockets.


----------

